# WoW im Browser



## Katastrophal (1. Oktober 2011)

Huhu, ich bin im Internat und kann auf dem PC dort nichts installieren. Ich würde aber gerne WoW weiterspielen, bissl farmen und mich für 4.3 ready machen. WoW gibts jetzt schon mehr als 6 Jahre, weiß jemand, ob es schon die Möglichkeit gibt, im Browser zu zocken. Web/Flash/Jawa ist alles da, gibts da ne möglichkeit ?? Wäre top.
LG der David


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2011)

ähm
nein


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Oktober 2011)

SUCHTIIIIIIII


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Oktober 2011)

Also im Internet WoW spielen ist nicht möglich!
Du musst das Programm auf dem PC installieren!
(Ist das so dass du nichts installieren KANNST oder nichts installieren DARFST? Ich will dich ja zu nichts anstiften, aber...)
Mein Tipp: Hör auf WoW zu suchten! Bringt dir später nichts!!!

EDIT: Gibts denn keinen, der ihm richtig antworten kann?Leute, kommt schon...


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> EDIT: Gibts denn keinen, der ihm richtig antworten kann?Leute, kommt schon...


 
also mit so "intelligenten" Anti-WoW Kommentaren hätten einige eh besser mal garnichts geschrieben, zumal, nenn mal 5 Spiele die dir irgendwann mal was gebracht haben; man kann nicht besser Rechnen nachdem man Commanche 3 gespielt hat, kennt sich nicht besser aus in Geschichte weil man in Diablo Level 99 erreicht hat noch weiß man über Geografie bescheid weil man Total War gemeistert hat und nur so als Tipp schlaules, MMORPGs muss man nicht 26h täglich Spielen um etwas zu erreichen, genauso wie Farmvile und der gleichen seine Noten gleichmäßig auf 5 eichen kann

Außerdem, siehe oben, es geht nicht, was sollte man jetzt noch groß die Antwort ausschmücken die dann doch sich letztendlich auf 4 Buchstaben der Negation zusammenfassen lassen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Oktober 2011)

Hört auf mit Wow Leute! Hab es auch 3 Jahre lang gespielt was ich nun bereue!


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Oktober 2011)

Könntest du vielleicht auch begründet erklären, warum man mit Wow (oder wahrscheinlich jedem anderen Multiplayerspiel) aufhören sollte?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du süchtig bist und noch zur Schule gehst, sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.
Trotzdem sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden können...


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Wenn du süchtig bist und noch zur Schule gehst, sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.
> Trotzdem sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden können...


 Wenn du ein Hobby hast und noch zur Schule gehst, sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.
 Wenn du Zeit mit Freunden verbringst und noch zur Schule gehst, sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.
 Wenn du am Wochenende weggehst und noch zur Schule gehst, sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.
 Wenn du irgendwas außer Lernen machst (wie, du machst eine Lernpause zum Essen!?!), sinkt parallel deine Leistung in der Schule.

Trotzdem sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden können...


Ich verstehe nicht, wieso bei WoW direkt alle "süchtig" sein sollen, aber derselbe Maßstab nie bei CS, BF3, GTA, Moorhuhn, Tetris, Team Fortress 2, Mass Effect, Baldur's Gate etc genommen wird.

"Ich spiele WoW" heißt *nicht *zwangläufig: "ich stehe auf, mach den Rechner an, logge mich in Azeroth ein und gehe danach wieder zu Bett".


... aber sich aufregen, sobald mal wieder "Killerspiele" *exakt genauso klischeehaft *für was-weiß-ich verantwortlich gemacht werden ...


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber sich aufregen, sobald mal wieder "Killerspiele" *exakt genauso klischeehaft *für was-weiß-ich verantwortlich gemacht werden ...


 
ja, es ist wie immer, man selbst will nicht für sein Hobby verurteilt und mit Klischees genervt werden, aber kommt dann selbst mit irgendwelchen dämlichen Vorurteilen
Wobei es aber mit Ex-WoW-Spieler sich oft ähnlich verhält wie mit manchen Ex-Kettenrauchern, vorher so sich Schachtelweise die Fluppen reingezogen, dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen aufgehört und _spielen_, wohlgemerkt spielen, die größten Gesundheitsapostel


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (3. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Hört auf mit Wow Leute! Hab es auch 3 Jahre lang gespielt was ich nun bereue!


 
Ich wurde gehackt, der Typ hat meine Items für echtes Geld verkauft und dadurch wurde ich gebannt  Seit dem zocke ich es auch nicht mehr. Ist mir einfach nicht mehr die Mühe wert, vor allem weils eh nur noch die Highleveler zocken und man in den Startgebieten kaum wen sieht, abgesehen von den Hauptstädten.

@Topic:
Nein.


----------



## Peter23 (3. Oktober 2011)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Huhu, ich bin im Internat und kann auf dem PC dort nichts installieren. Ich würde aber gerne WoW weiterspielen, bissl farmen und mich für 4.3 ready machen. WoW gibts jetzt schon mehr als 6 Jahre, weiß jemand, ob es schon die Möglichkeit gibt, im Browser zu zocken. Web/Flash/Jawa ist alles da, gibts da ne möglichkeit ?? Wäre top.
> LG der David


 
Wenn ihr schon Untericht im EDV Raum habt, mach was für die Schule.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Hört auf mit Wow Leute! Hab es auch 3 Jahre lang gespielt was ich nun bereue!


Sowas versteh ich nicht. Wie kann man sowas 'bereuen'? Drei Jahre spielt man doch nicht ein Spiel aus Zwang, oder doch?
Bei mir gab es immer Phasen wo ich Lust auf WoW hatte, es dann gespielt habe ... und dann einfach aufgehört habe.

Ich hab bis vor drei Wochen auch an zwei Abenden regelmäßig WoW gespielt ... von heute auf morgen aber einfach wieder aufgehört.

Ich würde nie sagen ich hab es bereut, es hat ja Spass gemacht und man hat nette Menschen getroffen. Allerdings hab ich gemerkt das ich meine Zeit lieber in andere Dinge ( u.a. auch andere Spiele ) investiere.



Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Hör auf WoW zu suchten! Bringt dir später nichts!!!






> EDIT: Gibts denn keinen, der ihm richtig antworten kann?Leute, kommt schon...


So wie dein o.g. Beitrag? "WoW zu suchen" ist natürlich ne richtige Antwort. 

Zum Thema:
Mir fällt spontan nur OnLive ein, aber so ein System wird in Dtl. noch nicht 'live' sein. Ansonsten, es mag ja sein das du auf den Schul PCs keine Spiele / Software installieren darfst ( was gut und richtig ist! ), aber was spricht gg. deinen / einen eigenen Laptop?

Ich kenne mich mit einem Internat nicht so aus, aber darfst du keinen eigenen PC haben bzw. mitbringen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

3 Jahre spielt man nicht als Zwang, aber evtl. durch geistige Abhängigkeit, also SUCHT
Ich würde sagen meine antwort ist wohl besser brauchbar wie



> SUCHTIIIIIIII



oder?

@Rabowke: Lass mal gut sein und hör auf mich dauernd niederzumachen das nervt langsam


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> @Rabowke: Lass mal gut sein und hör auf mich dauernd niederzumachen das nervt langsam


 
ähm, also niedermachen ist das nicht
das ist eher so die Form von Wahrheit die Weh tut, denn wirklich intelligent waren die jetzt nicht ... wirklich
Alternativ könntest ja immer noch 5 Spiele nennen die dir jemals was gebracht haben

btw: Was anderes, kann man sehen ob ein Simbel einen Ignoriert hat?


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> @Rabowke: Lass mal gut sein und hör auf mich dauernd niederzumachen das nervt langsam


 

Also so wichtig bist du jetzt nicht, dass ich mir gezielt Beiträge von dir raussuchen würde ...


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen



> Mein Tipp: Hör auf WoW zu suchten! Bringt dir später nichts!!!



ist wohl ne bessere Antwort als

SUCHTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

das ist schon ne beleidigung

und     ähm, nein

ist auch nicht gerade hilfsreich...


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

@Enisra



> das ist eher so die Form von Wahrheit die Weh tut, denn wirklich intelligent waren die jetzt nich



betrifft dich doch selber


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> und     ähm, nein
> 
> ist auch nicht gerade hilfsreich...


 
*facepalm*
Die Antwort zu der Aussage steht schon oben in #5!
Außerdem, nicht versuchen Klugzuscheißen wenn man es nicht kann, denn Nein ist zwar kurz, aber dummerweise auch nicht unintelligent, das wär der Fall wenn es möglich wär und die Antwort Ja wäre


----------

